

Ask HN: Where to Meet Entrepenurial Developers - EinhornIsFinkle

Greetings HN:<p>I've been doing customer development, testing, and prototyping for a web app over the last 3 months.  Rather than continue to rely on contractors, I'd like to meet an entrepreneurial developer who would like a significant piece of equity and join me full (or part) time.  Thing is, almost everyone wants cash instead of taking the equity route.<p>Anyway, I'm wondering if you could suggests a couple meetups or events where business-minded programmers get together to  swing for the fences and build a business?
======
towndrunk
Where are you located?

~~~
EinhornIsFinkle
SF Bay Area

